# 5,000 ducks-Belén celebrates R Madrid victory



## Fernando

Dado que el Madrid ha ganado este fin de semana, Belén ha hecho los 500 mensajes que le faltaban para llegar a los 5.000.


----------



## Laia

S'enhorabona una altra vegada Belén!
5.000 gràcies i a pels 1000 següents  


Laia, (del Barça  )


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Bienquerida Palmípeda!


* Muchos quabrazos y sonrisas para la Duckquesa,
cuchu
​ *


*


----------



## Metztli

*QUERIDISIMA "PAISANA"* :

*TE MANDO UN BESOTE Y UN ABRAZOTE MUY CHILANGO!!!*​*Con todo cariño desde Coyoacan y el Parque de los Patos!*

*Ana*​


----------



## Agnès E.

From a Froggie to a Duckessa, the proof that frogs and ducks are made for eachother...
With 5,000 kissies and huggies!

Bravo, Belénita !

PS: Remember this picture of you I took last summer in Malaga? I found it again!


----------



## cirrus

Big besos y abrazos from Londres


----------



## DDT

What can I say?
Well, *QUA!​*
DDT, qua!


----------



## Monnik

*UN ABRAZO DEFEÑO MUY MERECIDO PARA ALGUIEN CON MUCHO MÉRITO...  FELICIDADES!!!!    *


----------



## *Cowgirl*

Happy 5,000!!!!


----------



## Mita

*  ¡¡¡Felicitaciooones mujerrr!!!  *

Sigue así  ​ 

Un abrazo,


----------



## belén

¡¡¡Halaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! (pun intended  )

Thank you so much for your nice words!! You make me one happy duck


----------



## Mei

*MOLTES FELICITATS GUAPA!!!!*

*Mei*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Belén: Felicidades, chiquilla! Eres tan generosa con tu tiempo y tan servicial, claro que con 5.000 has tocado a mucha gente que estén necesitada.

¡Enhorabuena, Belén! Algun día, espero poder darte felicidades en persona..... je je je je


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Cuac! ¡Cuac! ¡Cuac! ¡Cuac! ¡Cuac! ¡Cuac!*
*5000 Básicas Estrategias Lingüísticas Eficaces Necesarias*
*Gracias siempre*
*Tigger*​


----------



## lauranazario

Queridísima Duquesa,
Todos descansamos mejor gracias a tu presencia en estos foros. 
¡5000 abrazos caribeños para ti!

LauraN.


----------



## ElaineG

What can I say (other than quack!)? I've only gotten to know you recently, but look forward to adding "duck" to my languages learning column.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Belén!!!
per tu estic molt content 
perquè has arribat als cinc mil posts!
i per això proposo aquest...mmm...toast!
M'encanta el teu parlar salat!
tot i que mai t'he l'he...mmm...escoltat
em fa tenir ganes de volar
a l'illa dels germans Cresques
i pillar unes bones...mmm...gresques!
a l'illa que va escollir Joan Miró
i és a on viu Miquel Barceló
del que en sóc un...mmm...admirador!
bueno, la poesia no és lo meu
però t'envio una abraçada 
que rima amb...mmm...sobrassada!

​tiet Roi​


----------



## ILT

Be:

No tengo palabras que expresen a plenitud el agradecimiento que te tengo por toooooodo 

Felicidades en estos tus primeros 5000 cuacs, aquí te pongo algo de música  para que bailemos


----------



## Outsider

_Moltes felicitats, Belen. 
¡Y enhorabuena, Real Madrid!  ​_


----------



## elroy

*Felicidades ya batta!  *​ 
_"Batta" is the Arabic word for "duck," quite likely where the Spanish word comes from.  _
_It is used quite commonly in colloquial Arabic as a term of endearment.  _
_It means something along the lines of "guapa."  _
_"Ya" is a vocative particle. _
_My pun is intended as well.  _​


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡FELICIDADES BELEN!!!!   

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Felicidades, Prima!*

* ¡Pío! *​


----------



## GenJen54

Hope I'm not too late to the Party.  Congratulations on this your 5th Mille-Post!


----------

